# Furnace is working but no heat



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

Not enough gas. I have seen your issue more then a few times and the cause almost always spider egg sacks blocking the burner orifice or screen in the gas valve.


----------



## Lon1974 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hay,thanks so much for the reply marty  .So which part is the gas valve?Im guessing its the block that the main gas line runs to or no?Heres the video I took last night http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNttpI7OhGI .Sounds like your right because it seems its not getting enough gas to the burner and everything worked perfect last year...


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm on dial up so your 6 minute video would take hours to see. Tried watching it and 15 minutes later I was 7 seconds in LOL. Post a picture and I'll point out the parts to check.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

You got a spider's web or egg sack in the burner.

turn the gas off, and pull the burner. Remove orifice and clean out obstruction.


----------



## Lon1974 (Sep 10, 2010)

> Marty
> I'm on dial up so your 6 minute video would take hours to see. Tried watching it and 15 minutes later I was 7 seconds in LOL. Post a picture and I'll point out the parts to check.


Ok,i'll get a few pics posted in a bit.



> beenthere
> You got a spider's web or egg sack in the burner.
> 
> turn the gas off, and pull the burner. Remove orifice and clean out obstruction.


Cool and i'll for sure do that in a bit.I'll do this tonight and post pics so Marty can let me know what part hes talking about.Its a good thing I checked this now and not when the snow hits haha.

I asked this when I fixed my watter heater so i'll ask you guys about the furnace.Is pipe tape good to use when I hook the gas back up or should I get the liquid pipe sealer?I used the tape on my watter heater,checked with soapy watter and its all good..


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Does your water heater have a good strong flame? I assume you are using natural gas and not Propane. If the water heater is weak then your main gas meter and or regulator from the utility may be failing. Call them and have them check it properly. If it is propane then your regulator may be failing or tank low. The tape is called teflon tape and I recommend the thicker pink version rather than the light duty white stuff. Probably available at HDepot. Some gas inspectors and jurisdictions frown on it and won't approve it. We don't use it here anymore. Pipe dope with a teflon base that is AGA /CGA and UL approved is a sure bet. Not sure if insurance companies like teflon tape either. Don't run the furnace like that or that dirty flame may produce carbon and plug it up. Looks very white and bad to me. Very unstable and that can drop out/restart with delayed ignition and be dangerous.


----------



## Lon1974 (Sep 10, 2010)

Marty,heres a pic.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Mobil home furnace. You only have one burner.

Pull the burner and DO NOT I repeat DO NOT ATTEMPT TO REMOVE THE ORIFICE!

You can clean the orifice in place. Use a tooth pick. The orifice should be connected to the gas valve. You might also use a shop vak to suck out the debris you loosen up with the tooth pick. Trying to take the orifice off to clean it may cause the orifice to to crack or deform (this happen to me one time but never again). They don't use the best materials in mobile home furnaces regretfully.

I think your flame is not establishing. Clean the sensor while you have the burner out.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

It's been a while since I worked on 1 of those...The best I can remember ,they fire on low fire . then within a few seconds it should come up to high fire.. Maybe the valve isn't going to high fire


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

kenmac said:


> It's been a while since I worked on 1 of those...The best I can remember ,they fire on low fire . then within a few seconds it should come up to high fire.. Maybe the valve isn't going to high fire


Hey ken ....marty and dial up service.
~snicker~ dial up service


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

The yellow teflon tape is approved for use on gas pipes.


----------



## Lon1974 (Sep 10, 2010)

beenthere said:


> The yellow teflon tape is approved for use on gas pipes.


 Yeah,i'll go get some tomorrow .I haven't messed with it yet because I rather get the right tape.




> hvaclover
> Mobil home furnace. You only have one burner.
> 
> Pull the burner and DO NOT I repeat DO NOT ATTEMPT TO REMOVE THE ORIFICE!
> ...


I'll do all that tomorow for sure.I did see a spider when I looked through the site hole today  .

Thanks for all the advice guys and i'll report back asap tomorrow  ..


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> Hey ken ....marty and dial up service.
> ~snicker~ dial up service


 Hey now don't be making fun of a feller for being cheap. Already had to get basic cable so the wife would stop whining about only getting one tv station and now I'm supposed the splurge on high speed internet? Next thing you'll want me to be buying a phone that does more then make calls!


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Cancel the cable and buy her a few pair of these. One for each channel.:yes:


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> Hey ken ....marty and dial up service.
> ~snicker~ dial up service


 

What's dial up ?? Thought That that went away with these


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh frac! You guys are worse than me!


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

LON, you may want to buy a differential manometer for the future. That furnace made by Nordyne has problems later with that plastic air supply fan slowing down/losing capacity. You need to know the "WC ability of it so when it slows down you can troubleshoot it. Did one last year and it develops intermittent pressure switch tripping codes. Let me know if you want to be pre-emptive and I can tell you how to deal with it. Without a manometer you cannot troubleshoot it.http://www.ueitest.com/product-em201.html

Good for checking gas pressures also. Homemade manometer won't work very well or at all with the low pressures that fan produces.


----------



## Lon1974 (Sep 10, 2010)

*Just like you said,spider eggs*

Well I took the part off and cleaned it out like you guys said and it seems to work better than it did last year haha.This will help the electric bill because the furnace won't stay on as long as it did,she will heat the house faster.The spiders did a number on the small gas hole because I pulled alot of spider nest/eggs out of it.First I pulled some out with a tooth pick like I was told.It was a pretty deep hole so I stuck a long thin piece of solder down in it (went in about 3 1/2 inches) and moved it around to loosen the crap up then blew it out with a can of compressed air :thumbsup: .She blows nice and hot now :thumbup: .,Thanks sooo much and i'll put the video up in a bit.Now I can finish rebuilding this,just crashed it a few days ago .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHYPRQi4q1o

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CdT5JqyayA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OED-1fN0hHI


----------



## Lon1974 (Sep 10, 2010)

Working good :thumbup: ,thanks again guys :thumbsup: ..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YXSONZeEsI


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Lon1974 said:


> Well I took the part off and cleaned it out like you guys said and it seems to work better than it did last year haha.This will help the electric bill because the furnace won't stay on as long as it did,she will heat the house faster.The spiders did a number on the small gas hole because I pulled alot of spider nest/eggs out of it.First I pulled some out with a tooth pick like I was told.It was a pretty deep hole so I stuck a long thin piece of solder down in it (went in about 3 1/2 inches) and moved it around to loosen the crap up then blew it out with a can of compressed air :thumbsup: .She blows nice and hot now :thumbup: .,Thanks sooo much and i'll put the video up in a bit.Now I can finish rebuilding this,just crashed it a few days ago .
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHYPRQi4q1o
> 
> ...



Tooth pick, :thumbsup: solder, it's all good as long as you reached the obstruction.


----------



## Lon1974 (Sep 10, 2010)

Yes and thanks again sir :thumbup: .


----------

